# Satin Jack's Lafayette, NJ Nov 30th



## Diesel Grinch (Oct 15, 2007)

*Satin Jack's Cigar Room*
Route 15 Old Lafayette Village
Lafayette, NJ 07848
#973-300-3332

My locale B&M is having a Perdomo Event. As Always there will be free cigars, Raffles, Food, and a great time had by all. Event starts at 5pm and ends when everyone finally leaves. Food comes out late around 8pm or so but is worth the wait. This is the last one of the year. I'll be the guy with the Cabela's hat on. Say hello.

DG


----------



## Diesel Grinch (Oct 15, 2007)

Anyone???? Last one for the year and maybe even for the whole winter.


DG


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Is that the same place where the Bass & Izod outlets are?


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Is that the same place where the Bass & Izod outlets are?


I think that's Jackson NJ by six flags?


----------



## Diesel Grinch (Oct 15, 2007)

The Mum said:


> I think that's Jackson NJ by six flags?


This is located in a little village of stores. They do have a bunch of High end retail stores. I think I remember a Bass and Izod there. The location is call Lafayette Village. Also has a great steak house call Lafayette House.

DG


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

That's it. I was there Friday (after Thanksgiving) and the cigar walk-in humidor (on the right) was like 85 degrees and there were employees or customers smoking in the walk-in which normally I wouldn't mind, but with that temperature....it was stinking the whole room up! I walked right out after 2 minutes!


----------



## Diesel Grinch (Oct 15, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> That's it. I was there Friday (after Thanksgiving) and the cigar walk-in humidor (on the right) was like 85 degrees and there were employees or customers smoking in the walk-in which normally I wouldn't mind, but with that temperature....it was stinking the whole room up! I walked right out after 2 minutes!


That's strange. I might stop by tonight and see what's up.

DG


----------



## Diesel Grinch (Oct 15, 2007)

I should be there by about 4:30 or so and will be staying until 7:30. Have a date with the kids at 8. Don't forget to say hi if you happen to stop by while I'm there. The event goes on until the last person leaves. Most times after midnight.

DG


----------



## moviewithnotitle (Aug 15, 2007)

Diesel Grinch said:


> *Satin Jack's Cigar Room*
> Route 15 Old Lafayette Village
> Lafayette, NJ 07848
> #973-300-3332
> ...


I would have liked to have gone to this, but I simply cannot, I already have plans. DG, report back how your experience was though.


----------

